# Splinter cell xbox hack question



## GoldenGun13 (Jan 23, 2019)

I made another thred about this go read it if you want but on short I am new to xbox and was wondering what version of splinter cell would work for hacking I have splinter cell chaos theory and was wondering if this game can be used to hack the xbox with the whole game save thing 
Any help is appriciated


----------



## GoldenGun13 (Jan 23, 2019)

Ps its the og xbox

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

My dashboard is 5960


----------



## tech3475 (Jan 23, 2019)

It's the original Splinter Cell you need.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 23, 2019)

Yup. Splinter Cell. Not Chaos Theory, Pandora Tomorrow or any other game. Just the original "Splinter Cell". I don't know what it's like where you live, but here in every secondhand store I see it for $3-5..


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 23, 2019)

Original Splintercell, MechAssault or 007 Agent under Fire.
I think a Tony Hawk game also recently got an exploit but those three are the main games you need.


----------



## GoldenGun13 (Jan 23, 2019)

Oh ok thanks
 Also there are barely any secondhand stores where I live
+ would this work


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 23, 2019)

Yup, will work.


----------



## GoldenGun13 (Jan 23, 2019)

Bought it will post about what happens when it arrives thanks for the help


----------



## GoldenGun13 (Jan 26, 2019)

the game arrived today i installed all the files on the usb copied them to the hdd of the xbox when i run the game it works fine bun when starting the linux save it just says error 21 with the whole text(see photo)


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 26, 2019)

Boot another game (Halo 2 for example)
Could be some files on the swap drives that interfere with it.

Error 21 normally is an indication that the dashboard loaded but errored out.


----------



## GoldenGun13 (Jan 26, 2019)

did that the same error comes up maybe its the files on the usb->hdd that are wrong do you have a recommended tutorial for a 1.6a xbox


----------



## Flaya (Jan 26, 2019)

I followed a guide on instructables to softmod my OG Xbox a while back.

Not sure if I can link it, so I copy/pasted it for you. 



Spoiler



Boot up your Xbox without a game in the drive then go to memory. Make sure your thumbdrive is plugged into the controller or otherwise connected to the XBox. Your XBox will say that your thumbdrive is not working correctly and has been erased (i hope you didn't have anything valuable on it!). After this, simply plug that sucker into your computer. when the PC identifies the drive, it will ask if you would like to format it. Don't! Install Xplorer 360 to the desktop and as well, extract the NTSC folder within the compressed folder to the desktop as well. then start X 360 and go to >Drive >Open >Hard Drive or Memory Card. It will identify the thumbdrive as Partition 0 (the thumbdrive has been formated by the XBox as FatX so your PC will not recognize it on its own). Now Drag 'N' Drop the four folders inside NTSC to the right hand of the X 360. This will take about 15 minutes or so as the files aren't simply copied, but 'injected' onto the thumbdrive.

Once the Files have completed injecting onto the stick, you can now plug it into the XBox. You will want to access the Memory section of the Dashboard, then select the area where the thumbdrive is recognized (in the case of my install, it was Controller One). You will want to open that part, then press Right (->) on the D-Pad on the controller then copy the appropriate save file to the hard drive (in this case, The Splinter Cell Linux save). Now this will take a while again to copy, so its good to have something to do. This should take about ten minutes (blame the USB 1.1 connectivity of the XBox). when this is done you can check the hard drives contents in the Memory Section to confirm. When this is done, exit all that then remove the thumbdrive. Now load your Game and on to the next step!

Ok, no worries the long parts are past us, as the files are now on your hard drive! Boot the Game now (hit start to skip past the opening). Go to the Start Game Screen, and select the "Linux" profile. Hit A three times then watch the system load onto the BSOD installer ([email protected]$tard Sons Of Dialup). You will now only have a few simple steps to follow. First, in case something like a power outage or other Act of Randomness inturrupts the install, select "Back up C Drive" first off! Confirm by selecting Yes after you start the backup process, and this will only take maybe a minute (it's all being done on the hard drive now so it's a LOT faster!). When that is completed, select "Install Softmod". This will load into a different screen where you will see a scroll down menu. Select "Backup EEEPROM". Then back it up to the E Drive. This will take a second. Then select "Install Softmod". this may take 3 to 5 minutes. once this is done, select "Back To Main Menu". Then select "Restart XBox".

Just restart the XBox now and enjoy the payoff!


----------



## GoldenGun13 (Jan 26, 2019)

Got it  working !!!!!!


----------

